# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2010



## PCGH_Marco (20. November 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 01/2010* - viertes Heft mit Redesign und neue Strukur. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 2. Dezember am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco

P.S.: Mit Erscheinen des Heftes wird der Thread und die Umfrage freigegeben!


----------



## animus91 (30. November 2009)

*DirectX-11/10.1-Grafikkarten im Test: Vorschau auf PCGH 01/2010*

Also ich würde mich mal auf das Wagnis einlassen einen Tipp abzugeben, wie die Grafikkarten leistungstechnisch verteilt sind:
1. HD 5770
2. HD 5750
3. GT240 GDDR5
4. GT 240 GDDR3

Wer will mitwetten? Ist ja bei der enormen Leistungsentwicklung einer GT240 im Bereich einer 9600 bis 9800 sehr schwer zu erraten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. November 2009)

Völlig korrekt.  Außerdem gibt's noch die 1G GDDR5-Version der GT 240.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Phenom BE (30. November 2009)

Mal eine Frage an PCGH: Ihr habt doch einen 6 Kern von AMD. Wisst ihr ob die Desktop Variante AM2(+) fähig sein wird?


----------



## nulchking (30. November 2009)

Neue Ausgabe gefällt mir sehr gut, viele interessante Themen waren für mich dabei.
Das Weihnachtsspecial war am besten, jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche


----------



## Wincenty (30. November 2009)

Würde gerne am Quickpoll-teilnehemen aber wie soll ich denn ein Beitrag lesen und bewerten wenn ich den denn nicht bei Einzelheftbestellung kaufen kann?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2009)

der SMT Test (Hyperthreading unter Windows 7)hätte etwas ausführlicher sein können (3 Seiten oder 4 statt 2) zumindestens noch GTA 4 (als eines der weniger die etwas mit 4 Kernen machen können)und Fallout 3 wären gut gewesen

und ob es weitere Games gibt die Problme machen wie WofW


----------



## chefmarkus (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Marktübersicht der SSDs hätte meiner Meinung nach umfangreicher sein können, mit Hinweisen worauf man achten sollte beim SSD-Kauf (sprich: der Controller...), Praxisnähe und Leistungfähigkeit nach einiger Zeit im Einsatz der SSDs - Leistungsverlust...


----------



## vAro (1. Dezember 2009)

Einen sehr umfangreichen Artikel zu SSD's gab es doch schon in der 9/2009 (wenn ich mich nicht irre), in dem u.a. auch auf die Problematik der Controller eingegangen wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Dezember 2009)

chefmarkus schrieb:


> Die Marktübersicht der SSDs hätte meiner Meinung nach umfangreicher sein können, mit Hinweisen worauf man achten sollte beim SSD-Kauf (sprich: der Controller...), Praxisnähe und Leistungfähigkeit nach einiger Zeit im Einsatz der SSDs - Leistungsverlust...


Hast du den direkt an die MÜ anschließenden Artikel "Dauerhaft schnell" nicht gelesen? Da wird genau das besprochen.


----------



## chefmarkus (1. Dezember 2009)

Oh Sorry, da nehm ich doch alles zurück, ich habe bis jetzt nur bis Seite 61 gelesen.


----------



## martinger (1. Dezember 2009)

*SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

hat das mal jemand probiert?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

Das ist ein wichtige Information für die Kaufentscheidung. Die Tabellen unten finde ich super 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Holdrio (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*



> Die AHCI-Treiber der Chipsatzhersteller wie Intels Matrix Storage Manager beherrschen den Befehl derzeit ebenfalls nicht, Sie müssen also den Microsoft-Treiber für Ihre SATA-Anschlüsse verwenden



Phu da hätte ich mit einer SSD ja voll die A..karte gezogen, denn damit erkennen Brennprogramme meinen DVD Brenner gar nicht.
Das geht erst seit der x64 Treiber aus dem Matrix Manager von Hand nachinstalliert ist.

Bis das ändert und auch Trimtaugliche Firmwares ab Werk bei den SSD Standard sind, ist mir das noch zu unausgereift.
Und für Gamer ist es im Grunde eh nur "Luxus" im Vergleich zu neuen Grakas oder CPUs, das hat noch gut Zeit bis zur ersten W7 Neuinstallation  nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Das ist ein wichtige Information für die Kaufentscheidung. Die Tabellen unten finde ich super
> 
> Besten Gruß




MIr fehlt dagegen die Größe (Kapazität) der einzelnen SSDs


----------



## dmcq (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

die SSD's gibt es jeweils in diversen Größen.

nun müssen sie ja nur noch billiger werden!


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

Also ich habe die Aktuelle Ausgabe schon ein wenig überflogen, Trim scheint offenbar wirklich gut zu helfen.


----------



## kkkk (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

wer des englischen mächtig ist, erfährt dort alles notwendige: AnandTech: The SSD Relapse: Understanding and Choosing the Best SSD

news zu trim gibt es auf der website ebenfalls.


----------



## dbenzhuser (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

Dass einzelne SSD-Modelle in den letzten 2 Monaten preislich teils um 50% zugelegt haben wird mich jetzt nicht wirklich dazu treiben mir eine zu kaufen ...

Der nächste Rechnerneubau ist eh erst auf Herbst 2010 veranschlagt, bis dahin komme ich mit meinen Lahmen HDDs wohl noch aus


----------



## MidwayCV41 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*



dbenzhuser schrieb:


> Dass einzelne SSD-Modelle in den letzten 2 Monaten preislich teils um 50% zugelegt haben wird mich jetzt nicht wirklich dazu treiben mir eine zu kaufen ...
> 
> Der nächste Rechnerneubau ist eh erst auf Herbst 2010 veranschlagt, bis dahin komme ich mit meinen Lahmen HDDs wohl noch aus



Und du glaubst, das bis dahin die Preise gesunken sind? Hier gabs im Frühjahr und Sommer eine menge Postings wie deiner: "Weihnachten 09 schlage ich zu, dann sind die Preise bestimmt annehmbar". Man siehts ja derzeit.


----------



## dbenzhuser (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, das bis dahin die Preise gesunken sind? Hier gabs im Frühjahr und Sommer eine menge Postings wie deiner: "Weihnachten 09 schlage ich zu, dann sind die Preise bestimmt annehmbar". Man siehts ja derzeit.



Ja, das glaube ich. Trotz des Preisanstiegs im Moment sind wir heute bei einem niedrigeren Preis und deutlich höherer Leistung und Kapazität und Zuverlässigkeit als vor einem Jahr. Damals hätte ich nicht im Traum daran gedacht mir eine SSD einzubauen. Jetzt könnte ich mir vorstellen davon zu träumen eine geschenkt zu bekommen. Vielleicht bin ich nächstes Jahr also schon stolzer Besitzer einer schnuckligen, kleinen, wieselflinken, neuen Grafikkarte und warte immer noch auf anständige Angebote für SSDs. Oder eben anders herum 

Für die Hersteller sind SSDs noch absolute Early-Adopter-Ware. Ich nehme mal an, die hatten nicht erwartet, das so viele Leute jetzt tatsächlich schon aufspringen, daher der Lieferengpass. Wer produziert schon gern Ware auf Halde, wenn er genau weiß, dass mit neuen Fertigungsprozessen, besseren Controlern, einem nicht limitierenden Interface (SATA 6GBit/s) und der Verbreitung eines auf SSDs abgestimmten, aber spezielle Firmware brauchenden Betriegssystems, schon ein halbes Jahr später alles veralterter Käse sein würde. Ich nicht.
Gut, die 20nm werden für nächsten Herbst noch nicht bereit sein, der Rest schon. Ob ich mich dann bis dahin tatsächlich für eine SSD entscheide (und wie lange sich der Rechnerneubau sowieso verzögert ...) - keine Ahnung. Aber es macht Spaß sich schon mal drauf zu freuen.


----------



## kkkk (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*

ist es nicht wahrscheinlicher, dass der lieferengpass daher rührt:

Bericht: Apple manipuliert Preise für NAND-Flash - Hardware | News | ZDNet.de


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> der SMT Test (Hyperthreading unter Windows 7)hätte etwas ausführlicher sein können (3 Seiten oder 4 statt 2) zumindestens noch GTA 4 (als eines der weniger die etwas mit 4 Kernen machen können)und Fallout 3 wären gut gewesen
> 
> und ob es weitere Games gibt die Problme machen wie WofW




GTA 4 war fest für den Test vorgesehen, leider machte das Spiel technische Probleme und gab keine reproduzierbaren Werte aus. Bei Bedarf, können wir aber noch weitere Spiele ausprobieren.


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2009)

Jo, also hier mal n bisserl detaillierter:

 Gute Artikel (z. B. Hyperthreading unter Win7, PhysX, Sechskerner, SSD-Artikel, DX11)

 Endlich mal wieder eine richtige Gehäusemarktübersicht! 

 Bzgl. "Mobile": Toll, endlich mal nicht nur Notebooktests, immerhin, so kann ich mich ein wenig mit dieser Kategorie anfreunden


 Sorry, Monsieur Möllendorf, aber was Micro-ATX-Boards angeht: Ich kann ihren Hype leider nicht teilen, denn ich habe lieber ein großes Gehäuse mit dementsprechendem ATX-Board. Und wenn man schaut, wie viele ATX-Boards für den Sockel 1156 schon getestet wurden und wie viele Micro-ATX-Exemplare, dann finde ich, dass das Verhältnis nicht stimmt, denn der Mainstream ist nun mal ATX. Bitte nicht aufgrund persönlicher Vorlieben Micro-ATX bevorzugen, davon ist vorerst wirklich kein Test mehr nötig.

 Das Heft ist *zu dünn!!!*.  Ich möchte *mehr Inhalt, bitte!* (Ich zahl dann meinetwegen auch mehr, das ist kein Problem.)


Und ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag: Bitte testet doch in der Rubrik "Spiele/Software" mal den Fußball-Manager 10 hinsichtlich
- Kernskalierung (Auslastung von 1/2/3/4/6 Kernen)
- RAM-Nutzung bei mehr als 4 GiB RAM (unter 64 Bit logischerweise) + Vorteil von Triple Channel
- Ladezeiten bei SSD-Festplatte im Vergleich zur "normalen" Festplatte
Thanks im Voraus.

Aber mal so im Großen und Ganzen: Gratulation zur aktuellen Ausgabe!


----------



## Holdrio (2. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> der SMT Test (Hyperthreading unter Windows 7)
> und Fallout 3 wären gut gewesen



Warum denn gerade Fallout 3, hat das bekannte Probleme mit HT unter XP und Vista?
Meins läuft schon auf 4 Kernen und die geparkten im Ressourcenmonitor bleiben das auch.
Aber ob das dann besser läuft als mit Quad ohne HT und XP/Vista ist die Frage, mehr als zwei Kerne soll ja so oder so nur mehr Crashs bringen bei Fallout 3.


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Dezember 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Sorry, Monsieur Möllendorf, aber was Micro-ATX-Boards angeht: Ich kann ihren Hype leider nicht teilen, denn ich habe lieber ein großes Gehäuse mit dementsprechendem ATX-Board. Und wenn man schaut, wie viele ATX-Boards für den Sockel 1156 schon getestet wurden und wie viele Micro-ATX-Exemplare, dann finde ich, dass das Verhältnis nicht stimmt, denn der Mainstream ist nun mal ATX. Bitte nicht aufgrund persönlicher Vorlieben Micro-ATX bevorzugen, davon ist vorerst wirklich kein Test mehr nötig.



Natürlich liegt unser Schwerpunkt auch weiter auf den Produkten, welche die meisten Leser interessieren und das sind eben ATX-Platinen. Allerding ist doch nach zwei ausführlichen Sockel-1156-ATX-Vergleichstest ein kleiner 1156-Micro-ATX-Test erlaubt, oder? Immerhin gibt es sehr viele interessante P55-Boards im Micro-Format, die laut PCGH-Preisvergleich auch gut nachgefragt sind - deutlich mehr als bei anderen Sockeln.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## MrKnaller (2. Dezember 2009)

Da bereits mehrere Hersteller-Karten der 5970 getestet wurden, hatte ich fest damit gerechnet, das ihr mit dieser Ausgabe auch zumindestens einige Hersteller-Versionen der Radeon 5970 testen würdet.

Da ihr bereits beim Vorgänger(4870X2) nur das Referenz-Board getestet habt und bis heute nicht ein Hersteller-Board(obwohl es ja sogar unterschiedlich Varianten vom R700 gab/gibt), würde ich nun gern wissen ob ihr denn diesmal Hersteller-Varianten von AMDs Flaggschiff testen werdet.

Ebenso hätte ich mir einen Crossfire-X-Test der 5970 gewünscht und Benches mit SGSSAA. Kommt das irgendwann noch?

Ansonsten kann ich bislang nur noch etwas zu dem Artikel mit ATI+PhysX sagen. Die Idee alleine finde ich schon geil. Den Artikel auch.
Nur wundert mich das Ausrufezeichen mit dem Kram "auf eigende Gefahr". Das kommt ja sonst nur bei OC-Zeug(wo ich es auch absolut nachvollziehen kann).
*Wo liegt den die Gefahr dabei?* Ich kann mir jetzt nicht so recht vorstellen was daran kaputt gehen soll....allerhöchstens das ich Windows neu installieren muss....


----------



## Monstermoe (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ne frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen USK und FSK weil auf der Ausgabe USK ab 12 steht und FSK ab 16?

Ich finde den Teil am besten mit dem Grafikkarten OC da ich auf der suche bin nach einer neuen und Preiswerten Grafikkarte.


----------



## Smoke (2. Dezember 2009)

hmm... hab sie noch net bekommen... (mini-abo)....


----------



## Jami (2. Dezember 2009)

Und kein Mucks von Fermi....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSDs: Trim unter Windows 7 nutzen - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 01/2010*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> MIr fehlt dagegen die Größe (Kapazität) der einzelnen SSDs


Seite 60/61, Testtabelle, erste Zeile unter "Ausstattung":
"Kapazität binär/dezimal".

Oder meintest du was anderes?


----------



## tripod (2. Dezember 2009)

gute ausgabe, besonders gefallen hat mir der ssd-test


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Dezember 2009)

Diese Ausgabe ist mal richtig gut geworden. Ihr habt richtig viel gutes sachen Rein gepackt macht weiter so.


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt unser Schwerpunkt auch weiter auf den Produkten, welche die meisten Leser interessieren und das sind eben ATX-Platinen. Allerding ist doch nach zwei ausführlichen Sockel-1156-ATX-Vergleichstest ein kleiner 1156-Micro-ATX-Test erlaubt, oder? Immerhin gibt es sehr viele interessante P55-Boards im Micro-Format, die laut PCGH-Preisvergleich auch gut nachgefragt sind - deutlich mehr als bei anderen Sockeln.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel



Ja, natürlich kann man auch mal Micro-ATX-Boards testen, da hab ich ja nicht prinzipiell was dagegen, doch in früheren Vergleichstests wurden ja auch schon gemischt ATX- Micro-ATX-Platinen verglichen. Es sollte halt nicht übertrieben werden mit Micro-ATX. 
Und es wäre halt interessanter, wenn man es so macht wie früher: Hauptsächlich ATX- und zwischendurch mal ein Micro-ATX-Boards in einer Marktübersicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2009)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Das Heft ist zu dünn!!!.  Ich möchte mehr Inhalt, bitte!


Die Anzahl der redaktionellen Seiten ist seit jeher nahezu gleich.





			
				MrKnaller schrieb:
			
		

> Da ihr bereits beim Vorgänger(4870X2) nur das Referenz-Board getestet habt und bis heute nicht ein Hersteller-Board(obwohl es ja sogar unterschiedlich Varianten vom R700 gab/gibt), würde ich nun gern wissen ob ihr denn diesmal Hersteller-Varianten von AMDs Flaggschiff testen werdet.


Das ist falsch. Von der X2 gabs ohnehin kaum alternative Designs, die *Asus TriFan* und die *TripleSlot-Modelle von Gainward/Palit* aber haben wir getestet. Welche anderen Versionen kennst du, die man in Deutschland kaufen konnte/kann (außer WaKü-Versionen)?

Alternative Designs der HD5970 sind bisher nicht erhältlich und das wird sich so schnell auch eher nicht ändern.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Dezember 2009)

Na... in diesen Monat bekomme ich meine Ausgabe zum vierten Mal nacheinander zu spät... Wahrscheinlich muss ich wieder bis Mitte nächste Woche warten...


----------



## Nasenbaer (2. Dezember 2009)

@PCGH

Warum habt ihr jetzt neben dem USK- noch ein FSK-Logo drauf? Wenn das so weiter geht gibts mal nur noch irgendwelche Jugendschutz-Logos auf dem Cover. *gg*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich, wer war für den Sound in dem Video zur Werksführung verantwortlich


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Dezember 2009)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Warum habt ihr jetzt neben dem USK- noch ein FSK-Logo drauf? Wenn das so weiter geht gibts mal nur noch irgendwelche Jugendschutz-Logos auf dem Cover. *gg*


[x] Für PCGH-Wendecover wie bei DVDs/Blurays.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2009)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Warum habt ihr jetzt neben dem USK- noch ein FSK-Logo drauf? Wenn das so weiter geht gibts mal nur noch irgendwelche Jugendschutz-Logos auf dem Cover. *gg*



Wir mussten die Ass Creed-Filme separat prüfen lassen (FSK) - es lebe das deutsche Rechtssystem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir mussten die Ass Creed-Filme separat prüfen lassen (FSK) - es lebe das deutsche Rechtssystem.


 
Könnt ihr nicht eine Zweigstelle in Keineahnungistan gründen und es darüber rausbringen? 
Dann gibts endlich die richtigen Titel.


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Aufmachen und die Themen sind wie immer top. Als HWBot Mitglied bin ich ja schon froh das die Tabelle wieder i Heft ist, aber etwas mehr würde dem Team vlt. helfen/gefallen. Sonst gute Arbeit


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir mussten die Ass Creed-Filme separat prüfen lassen (FSK) - es lebe das deutsche Rechtssystem.


hätte dann aber nicht eins genügt wenn es schon FSK 16 hat dann braucht es das Logo ab 12 doch nicht mehr wenn es erst ab 16 ist

da steht ja auch nicht da das die 16 nur für das/die Viedeo/s auf DVD gültig ist


----------



## Henner (4. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> hätte dann aber nicht eins genügt wenn es schon FSK 16 hat dann braucht es das Logo ab 12 doch nicht mehr wenn es erst ab 16 ist


Da geb' ich Dir Recht - leider ist es so Vorschrift.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Dezember 2009)

Der Test mit den Free-Virenscannern war klasse.
Mich würde es freuen, wenn es so einen Test auf für Programme wie Spybot S&D und andere Free-Programme geben würde.


----------



## ile (4. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der redaktionellen Seiten ist seit jeher nahezu gleich.



Yes, but there's no Extended-Version any more!  

Ich wär dafür, wieder eine Extended einzuführen, das normale Heft hab ich nach 3 Stunden durch, das ist einfach so dünn.


----------



## Nasenbaer (5. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir mussten die Ass Creed-Filme separat prüfen lassen (FSK) - es lebe das deutsche Rechtssystem.


Oh man ihr könnt einem echt leid tun. Aber naja die Welt ist halt sicherer, wenn Filme geprüft werden und Waffen quasi jeder in Deutschland besitzen darf.


----------



## lordberti (5. Dezember 2009)

_@pcgh_

Auf Seite 65, die Tabelle zu "_Trim und Wiper - welche SSD bietet was?_" ist fehlerhaft bei Corsair! 
Es gibt kein Firmware update 1819 für die (X)Extreme Serie. Die 1819 ist nur eine Standard Firmware vom Controller Hersteller Indilinx. 
Ein Firmware update für Corsair X-Serie kommt erst noch raus. 

Zitat von Corsair X-Series FAQ:


> The *latest version *is firmware v1.0.
> ...
> X-Series SSDs with firmware v1.0 *do not support* the TRIM function. Upgraded firmware revisions, including revisions with TRIM support, and updating utilities will be made available from the SSD Download Archive on the Corsair forum.



Corsair X-Series FAQ - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## DaPutzy (5. Dezember 2009)

sehr gute ausgabe^^

was ich zur letzten bemerken will:

ich habt geschrieben das sich die situation am markt für die 5850 langsam normalisiert.

da wär ich am liebsten ausgerastet ^^

MfG DaPutzy


----------



## ile (6. Dezember 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Und ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag: Bitte testet doch in der Rubrik "Spiele/Software" mal den Fußball-Manager 10 hinsichtlich
> - Kernskalierung (Auslastung von 1/2/3/4/6 Kernen)
> - RAM-Nutzung bei mehr als 4 GiB RAM (unter 64 Bit logischerweise) + Vorteil von Triple Channel
> - Ladezeiten bei SSD-Festplatte im Vergleich zur "normalen" Festplatte
> Thanks im Voraus.



Was haltet ihr jetzt eigentlich von meinem Vorschlag? Der FM ist eins der beliebtesten Spiele jedes Jahr, da wäre ein Artikel doch wirklich mal angebracht, oder?


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. Dezember 2009)

Da ich selbst vorhabe mir nach Weihnachten eine SSD  zu zulegen war dies natürlich mein ersten Anliegen.
Leider fehlte mir dabei etwas mehr die Übersicht bei den "Platten" mit 256GB.

Und vorallemwie verhält es sich mit einem Onboard Raid-Controller und 2 SSD?

Mich würde nämlich interessieren ob der Controller des Boards evtl. das Raidverbund ausbremst oder ab da nochmehr an Leistung geht!

Da ich selber noch am Schauen bin ob es eine 256 oder eben doch 2 mit je 128GB werden würde mich so ein Test sehr Stark interessieren.

So Long...


----------



## TheHille (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich muss auf Seite 36 oben rechts widersprechen. ATI + Geforce Physx geht auch mit einem Monitor, der an der ATI anzustecken ist.

Unter Win7 kann man für die andere Karte die Erkennung eines "fiktiven" Monitor erzwingen lassen. Dann ist mit dem Patch im Internet auch die Option des Geforce-Treibers für Physx freigegeben. 

Zumindest hab ich das so gemacht, weil ich keinen 2. Monitor habe. Funktioniert aber einwandfrei!


----------



## Terence Skill (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mir hat diese Ausgabe wie so ziemlich alle anderen die ich mir gekauft habe sehr gut gefallen. Ich muss aber bei dieser Ausgabe ein wenig Kritik üben. 
Der Grafikkarten-Overclocking Guide ist sehr gut und interessant geworden. Allerdings finde ich den Titel "30% mehr Spiele-Power" ein wenig übertrieben und habe umso interessierter den Artikel verfolgt. 
Zu meinem erstaunen hat keine der von euch getesten Karten eine Steigerung von 30% erreicht. Gerademal 3 der 20 Karten schaffen es überhaupt über 20% (2x21% und 1x26%), der Rest hat 20 oder meist deutlich weniger. 
Gerade von euch war ich immer gewohnt sehr realistische Angaben zu erhalten. Ihr habt in dieser Region usw. doch sonst oft darauf hingewiesen das allzuhohe Leistungssteigerungen nicht zu erwarten sind. Umso erstaunter war ich über den Artikel. 
Ein "20%" wäre realistischer gewesen, am besten mit einem "bis zu" gepaart...  Aber ansonsten ein Top-Heft, wie immer!

MfG Terence


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

hi,
ich bräucht mal hilfe mit dem ram thread, ihr hab ja denn CMG4GX3M2A1600C6 getestet, ich hab diesen CMX4GX3M2A1600C8, jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich denn im bios am besten einstellen sollte weil ich bekomm ab und zu bluescreens die auf denn ram zurückführen das weiß ich definitiv, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. Dezember 2009)

*SSD im Praxiseinsatz - fraglicher Test*

Würde gerne wissen wie "SSD stark benutzt" (Seite 65 - Wiper und Trim im Praxistest) definiert wird?

Bei meinen Tests sinkt die Schreibrate bei kleinen Files um ein Vielfaches.
Den starken Gebrauch habe ich mit Eraser simuliert.
Schneller kann man eine Indilinx nicht in die Knie zwingen.

Ein gutes Indiz wie stark die SSD benutzt ist sieht man beim Trimmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2009)

Servus!



TheHille schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Also ich muss auf Seite 36 oben rechts widersprechen. ATI + Geforce Physx geht auch mit einem Monitor, der an der ATI anzustecken ist.
> 
> ...



Das hat im Test nicht geklappt. Aber danke für die Information, das wäre noch einen Versuch wert.  Übrigens schreiben wir nicht, dass man einen zweiten Monitor, sondern einen zweiten Monitoreingang (am gleichen Gerät) benötigt, um damit eine Verbindung herzustellen.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir hat diese Ausgabe wie so ziemlich alle anderen die ich mir gekauft habe sehr gut gefallen. Ich muss aber bei dieser Ausgabe ein wenig Kritik üben.
> Der Grafikkarten-Overclocking Guide ist sehr gut und interessant geworden. Allerdings finde ich den Titel "30% mehr Spiele-Power" ein wenig übertrieben und habe umso interessierter den Artikel verfolgt.
> ...



Nun, einige Grafikkarten haben wir in der Tat um 30+ Prozent übertaktet, etwa die Geforce 8800 GTS-640. Im abgebildeten _Crysis Warhead_-Benchmark limitierte jedoch leider die Speichermenge, weshalb das nicht voll durchschlägt. Normalerweise kommt diese Übertaktung auch am Bildschirm an.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TheHille (7. Dezember 2009)

Verzeih, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Aber es funktioniert auch mit nur einem Monitor(EIN-)AUSGANG.

Nvidia disables PhysX when ATI card is present - Page 16

Post #157

Habs selbst getestet. Für Fragen steh ich gern bereit.


----------



## B00 (7. Dezember 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Der Test mit den Free-Virenscannern war klasse.
> Mich würde es freuen, wenn es so einen Test auf für Programme wie Spybot S&D und andere Free-Programme geben würde.


Gute Idee, schon weil ich auch Spybot benutze.


----------



## theLamer (7. Dezember 2009)

[X] Praxis Grafikkarten-Overclocking
[X] Marktübersicht Solid State Disks (SSDs)
[X] Overclocking DDR3-RAM


----------



## Rainbowworrior (7. Dezember 2009)

SSD Thread ---->supi,
hatte mir bei M....factory die G.Skill Falcon II (128 GB) bestellt.
War leider nicht lieferbar...hab dann zu Super-Talent (128 GB) geswitscht....und Goldrichtig.
Mit Win7, X58-UD5 + Core i7 920 ----NullProblemo-Dank Euch !!!! (Wiper läuft Problemlos)
Gut lesen ---> dann klappts auch mit der Hardware.  

Die SSD's sind für mich die letzte große Neuerung auf dem PC-Gebiet seit langem.
Und ein 486-DX4-100 war mein erster...lang iss her.
Dank Euch und weiter so PCGH-Team,les Euch seit der 2. Ausgabe....die 1. hab ich verpasst...leider.

MfG  Rainbowworrior (alias ...IAN)


----------



## Octopoth (8. Dezember 2009)

[x]Chipsatztest Geforce GT 240
[x]Marktübersicht DX10.1/11-Grafikkarten
[x]Chipsatztest Radeon HD 5970
[x]Praxis Physx-Beschleuniger
[x]Praxis Grafikkarten-Overclocking


----------



## maschine (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann es sein das sich bei dem Test von Modern Warfare 2 unten links im Diagramm ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen hat? Ich bezweifle jedenfalls das 3 Kerne langsamer sind als ein Kern


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, das ist ein "Fail0r".


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich warte immer noch auf einen hinweis der ram test redaktion, ich komm mit meinem corsair ram einfach nicht klar


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2009)

Was meinst du mit "Hinweis"?


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

denn wo ich fragte was ich machen soll wegen meinem corsair ram


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast du das gefragt und was hast du gefragt? Bitte mit Punkt und Komma und so ausführlich, dass man es versteht. Danke.


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bräucht mal hilfe mit dem ram thread, ihr hab ja denn CMG4GX3M2A1600C6 getestet, ich hab diesen CMX4GX3M2A1600C8, jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich denn im bios am besten einstellen sollte weil ich bekomm ab und zu bluescreens die auf denn ram zurückführen das weiß ich definitiv, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet




eine seite zurück das hier


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2009)

Ah ok, schiebe ich weiter.


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

danke, weil ich verzweifel mit meinem ram noch


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> danke, weil ich verzweifel mit meinem ram noch



Hallo Ole,

bitte wähle als Speichertakt DDR3-1600 aus und wähle für beide Channel jeweils die Timings 8-8-8-24. Zudem rate ich dir dazu die Command-Rate auf 2 zu setzen und 1,65 Volt RAM-Spannung auszuwählen. Es gibt allerdings keine Garantie, dass die Module in deinem System tatsächlich im DDR3-1600-Modus stabil laufen.

Außerdem geschehen Änderungen im BIOS natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.

Wenn du grundsätzliche Fragen zu den RAM-Einstellungen im BIOS hast, dann poste sie bitte hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/43

Im vorliegenden Thread geht es nämlich nur um Feedback zur aktuellen Ausgabe.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand auch die vielen Bericht/Tests zur 5xxx gelungen. 

Ich hätte mir jedeoch gerne eine Stellungnahme zum geringen Speicher der 58xx gewünscht. 
Die Rechenleistung ist ja echt super, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass in Crysis bei 1920x1080, alles Sehr Hoch, 8x AA der Speicher überläuft.. *(*Ich kann durchgehend flüssig Spielen, doch manchmal kommen Nachlade-Ruckler (25-50Fps)*)*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2009)

Da eine HD5870 nicht komplett einbricht, ist es ohne den direkten Vergleich mit einem 2G-Modell schwer zu sagen ob und wie sehr die 1G bremsen. Ich würde in Crysis ohnehin auf 8x MSAA verzichten - das drückt nur die Leistung, ohne wirklich besser auszusehen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

Die allseits beliebte Einstellung "1650x1050/alles Sehr Hoch/4xAA" läuf ja bereits auf einer übertakteten 4890 recht gut. Die Frage, die sich mir aktuell stellt, ist: was habe ich letzten Endes von der 5870 -wenn das einzige Spiel, welches 'was mit dieser Rechenleistung anfangen kann- durch den geringen Speicher eingeschränkt ist. 

(Ich hoffe, dass war jetzt nicht zu weit ausgeholt für diesen Thread.)

Vielleicht wäre ein *Vergleich zwischen *einer übertakten *GTX275 2GB **und einer 5850 *interessant.
Die würden sich ja etwa annähern von der Rechenleistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Die allseits beliebte Einstellung "1650x1050/alles Sehr Hoch/4xAA" läuf ja bereits auf einer übertakteten 4890 recht gut. Die Frage, die sich mir aktuell stellt, ist: was habe ich letzten Endes von der 5870 -wenn das einzige Spiel, welches 'was mit dieser Rechenleistung anfangen kann- durch den geringen Speicher eingeschränkt ist.


 
Du hast das gute Gefühl, dass du verdammt viel für Geld für verdammt wenig Leistungszugewinn ausgegeben hast.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2009)

> was habe ich letzten Endes von der 5870 -wenn das einzige Spiel, welches 'was mit dieser Rechenleistung anfangen kann- durch den geringen Speicher eingeschränkt ist.


Du kannst mit der einzig wahren BQ zocken: SGSSAA


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. Dezember 2009)

> Du hast das gute Gefühl, dass du verdammt viel für Geld für verdammt wenig Leistungszugewinn ausgegeben hast.


 Ich habe von IGP auf Cypress aufgerüstet. Nicht von ner 4870 etc... also ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.. vl vertick ich die wirklich wenn Fermi oder die 5890 mit 2GB rauskommen..^^


> Du kannst mit der einzig wahren BQ zocken: SGSSAA


 3DFX lässt grüßen,  ja das stimmt schon.. 

Quanti,
musst mir immer einen reinwürgen..^^ ich werde durch alle Threads verfolgt.. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2009)

Richtig, die HD-5000-Serie macht nicht nur einen Fps-Sprung nach vorn (zumindest in Form der HD 5800), sondern schwingt vor allem die (Bildqualitäts-)Feature-Keule.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mmayr (18. Dezember 2009)

Mich hat der Titel-Aufhänger: "Marktübersicht-Schnelle SSDs ab 80 € " aufgeregt, weil keine einzige um 80 € gelistet war. Das einzige Modell um ca. 90 € erhielt eine miserable Bewertung. 

Außerdem hats mich gestört, dass der Artikel "Ram übertakten" nur für die neuen Core-ix Plattformen erstellt wurde. Es gibt auch 775-Plattformen mit DDR3!

Ansonsten bin ich mit eurem Heft aber immer sehr zufrieden.

Edit: Passt zwar nicht ins Heft-Forum, ich möchte aber trotzdem wissen, warum bei jedem 2. Link auf dieser Seite ein separates Caseking-Fenster aufgeht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Dezember 2009)

> Es gibt auch 775-Plattformen mit DDR3!


Die sind allerdings im Vergleich sehr sehr selten, DDR3 wird idR bei AM3 und i5/i7 verbaut. Was interessiert dich denn genau?


----------



## mmayr (19. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die sind allerdings im Vergleich sehr sehr selten, DDR3 wird idR bei AM3 und i5/i7 verbaut. Was interessiert dich denn genau?


 
Stimmt, leider hab gerade ich so einen "Exoten". Dachte mir damals, dass ich zukunftssicher investiert habe. Leider kam einige Monate danach der Core i7 raus. 

Beim Ram-Übertakten hab ich eigentlich nicht wirklich einen Plan. Ich kann zwar die Frequenz raufstellen, Latenzen ändern könnte ich auch noch (allerdings nur wahllos, weil ich halt mal die Settings im Bios gefunden habe) und die Ram-Spannung raufheben ginge auch noch.

Leider hab ich keinen Plan, inwieweit was wie beinflusst wird. Bei Instabilitäten würde ich sicher auch nicht wissen, wie ich die beheben kann.

Kannst du mir vielleicht auch sagen, was ich dagegen tun kann, dass fast jedesmal wenn ich einen Link anklicke ein separates Caseking Fenster aufgeht?

Mfg mmayr


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2009)

mmayr schrieb:


> Mich hat der Titel-Aufhänger: "Marktübersicht-Schnelle SSDs ab 80 € " aufgeregt, weil keine einzige um 80 € gelistet war. Das einzige Modell um ca. 90 € erhielt eine miserable Bewertung.



Auf plötzliche, große Preisschwankungen haben wir leider keinen Einfluss. Wir geben stets das an, was bei Redaktionsschluss aktuell ist – bzw. war.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mmayr (19. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf plötzliche, große Preisschwankungen haben wir leider keinen Einfluss. Wir geben stets das an, was bei Redaktionsschluss aktuell ist – bzw. war.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
OK, da hätte ich selber auch draufkommen können. Mea culpa!


----------



## omc1984 (3. Januar 2010)

So an der Stelle werde ich jetzt auch mal meine Stimme erheben!

Grundsätzlich erstmal zum Lob (Anregung gibt es später noch). Ich bekomme ja die Zeitung immer im Abo und wenn der Postbote die zeitung in der Hand hat, dann zaubert mir das monatlich ein Lächeln auf die Lippen.
Vor allem mag ich es eben auch, dass die Artikel so gut geschrieben sind, dass ich auch Artikel lese, die mich jetzt vermeintlich nicht so sehr interessieren! 
Die Tatsache, dass der einkaufsführer jetzt wieder hinten im Heft ist, ist ebenfalls löblich...nebenbei umso erfreulicher, dass es wirklich ist, dass der Leser (und sein feedback) zählen und Ihr darauf gehört habt und den EF wieder nach hinten gelegt habt!!!

Aber jetzt genug vom Honig:
Es gibt auch noch Stellen für Anregungen! Ich weiß nicht, ob diese schon vorher mal erwähnt wurden; aber mit meinen wünschen werde ich wohl auch vielen anderen Lesern aus dem Herzen sprechen!

- Bei Euren MB-tests geht ihr ja auch (sehr löblich) auf die Lüftersteuerung ein. Diese Steuerung geht ja meist über das BIOS. Aber was ist wenn der User darüber lieber die volle Kontrolle hätte; beispielsweise per Speedfan? Das wäre doch mal ein Punkt bei den Mainboard-Tests drauf einzugehen?

- Nach wie vor gibt es in div. Foren ja auch echte Geheimtipps was Hardware angeht...(z.b. P55-Serie von EVGA, RAM von G.Skill Ripjaws, usw.) eine Reaktion auf diese Geheimtipps wäre prima...
-> okay also über einen Test der EVGA-Boards würde ich mich auch freuen

tja...vielleicht lasst Ihr das mal diskutieren...ich wünsche dennoch soweit erstmal "gutes neues" und euch und uns viel Spaß mit PCGH.

omc1984


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Januar 2010)

Schön, daß es ein Special zu Headsets gab. Denn ich such schon ewig nach einem neuen Headset, daß vor allem bequem zu tragen ist.

Der Gewinner ist das Beyerdynamic MMX 300. Sieht gut aus, könnte bequem sein. Doch wie testen? Eben mal eines bestellen? Kostet 300 Euro. Und nur um eine Sitzprobe zu machen und es dann womöglich wieder zurück schicken zu müssen. So wie ich es zuletzt schon mit einem Razer Carcharias hatte.

Das ist ein generelles Problem. Gerne würde ich all eure Empfehlungen mal aufsetzen. Doch wo? Kein Elektronikmarkt hat auch nur eines dieser Headsets, geschweige denn alle! Einen Fachhändler hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Bleibt nur die Onlinebestellung. Und das bedeutet Aufwand (bestellen, bezahlen, auspacken, einpacken, zurückschicken, auf Geld warten) und Kosten (Versandkosten werden oft nicht erstattet).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

> Doch wo?


Komm vorbei


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Komm vorbei


Ist das ne offiziellen Einladung?
Ich warn Dich, ich mach Ernst!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2010)

Öh, ich frag mal nach. Aber muss selbst zahlen


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Januar 2010)

Wo sitzt ihr denn?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2010)

90762 Fürth.


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Januar 2010)

Nicht grad nebenan. Wollt ihr nicht nach München umziehen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2010)

Alle Welt ist in München – wir schwimmen gegen den Strom. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2010)

Fürth ist ja nun wirklich ein Dorf. 
Bin mal mit dem Flugzeug drüber gefolgen, war schnell wieder aus dem Blickfeld verschwunden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2010)

Fürth ist ekelhaft vor allem die vielen Einbahnstraßen sind schrecklich

War schon oft bei euch weil ne bekannte nebenan arbeitet bei Lauer & Fischer

Zieht nach Nürnberg da ist viel Cooler


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2010)

Lauer & Fischer? Das ist wirklich nur 100 Meter entfernt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Thunderstom (12. Januar 2010)

Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?

Eure zeitung ist echt spitze


----------

